# Foot and Ankle Pain



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

So, while this isn't directly related to riding, it is something that could affect it.

I've been having troubles the last couple of months with pain in the ball of my big toe. I wake up and it's sore, and it's like an off and on thing. It aches up into my big toe itself and feels kind of inflamed almost, or as if I need to crack my toe. Cracking feels good but doesn't exactly help. Now the pain is also in my right foot as well.

The last week, I've also had ankle pain in my right ankle - feels like it needs to be cracked, but cracking it doesn't help. It hurts when I move it, but not really when I put weight on it. 

I have flat feet and have a tendency to turn my feet in when I walk. However, I do have arch supports that I've been using for the last couple of months, especially when I'm on my feet for long periods of time at work cashiering. I wear cowboy boots because they've been most comfortable to stand and walk in. This week, I've been switching out my arch support cowboy boots and the ones that are new without arch supports for some hopes of relief, but I have nothing. 

The pain doesn't seem to be getting any better, and while it's not severe, it is bothersome. Also, if I move something a certain way and it cracks, the pain starts shooting up into my calves along the bone, a burning, aching pain that almost makes me nauseous. 

Any ideas where to go from here? I've seen a chiropractor, who said to get the arch supports, and a doctor about the shooting pain in my calf/shin area who didn't think too much of it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Podiatrist?


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking of doing. That and a nice foot and body massage.  I just hope it's not arthritis - I'm only 20!


----------

